# Redondo to Malibu ... Best route?



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I rode from Redondo to Malibu and back yesterday and took the bike path along the coast. Wasn't bad until I went through Venice and Santa Monica (what a ****-show).

I liked riding on PCH once I passed Santa Monica where the beach path ended.
There has to be a better route than riding through the freaks and tourists in Santa Monica and Venice though. I thought about just talking Lincoln but there are so many stop signs/signals (as well as car traffic).

Suggestions? Anyone have a strava ride they want to share with me that avoids those silly beach paths altogether?
Thanks


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Here's the more-or-less a "standard" road route to Malibu:
Bike Ride Profile | Trancas & Pt Dume near Manhattan Beach | Times and Records | Strava
This one starts in Manhattan Bch, but you can figure out how to get from RB to MB ;-)

Short portions of the _return _were on the beach path, but you could simply retrace the outbound path, but with one recommended exception. 

The final, ~1 mile, southbound on PCH, just before it turns into I-10 Fwy, can be unpleasant. What many do, is at Temescal & PCH turn right into the huge parking lot on the ocean side. 

At the far south end of the parking lot, cyclists can exit onto the beach path. Ride that south for about 1/4 mile. 

There is an easy-to-miss pedestrian tunnel under PCH, near PCH's 3-street junction with Chautauqua Bl & West Channel Rd. 

Cross under PCH in the tunnel, and you can retrace earlier path onto West Channel Rd


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

tom_h said:


> Here's the more-or-less a "standard" road route to Malibu:
> Bike Ride Profile | Trancas & Pt Dume near Manhattan Beach | Times and Records | Strava
> This one starts in Manhattan Bch, but you can figure out how to get from RB to MB ;-)
> 
> ...


Saw this back when you posted, sorry I did not respond.
Thanks for this route!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The So Bay traditional "holiday" rides, including the upcoming Presidents Day Monday, will also take this route to north end of Sta Monica.
Of course, the Holiday ride turns east onto San Vicente on its way to Mandeville Cyn Rd.
But if you go straight ~100 yards past San Vicente, the road descends, makes a near-135º turn at bottom of Entrada Drive, and you're only about 1/4 mile away from PCH.
Last weekend there were some sharp, small potholes at he bottom of Entrada. I hit one, and both frt & rear tires pinch-flatted ... Grrr.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Ouch.. that sucks.
I'll be doing Torrance up to Pt. Doom and back shortly. I want to get in a century ride.

Just recovering from a broken arm since my last post followed by a bad chest cold.


----------

